# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Verslaafd aan Lorazepam/Temesta,wat nu?

## marino

Hallo ieder, ik ben marino, en ben verslaafd aan temesta 2.5 mg, ik neem s'avonds één temesta 2.5 mg en 1 loramet 2 mg, om te kunnen slapen, als het me niet lukt om in slaap te vallen, doe ik dat nog eens maar dan neem ik twee temesta's van 2.5 mg en één loramet, en dan slaap ik, is er iemand die raad weet om die temesta's kwijt te raken, dit duurt zo nu al twee jaar en voel me schuldig dag het me niet lukt die medicatie kwijt te raken, ik hoop dat iemand me tips kan geven. Op voorhand dank. 


Met vriendelijke groeten, marino

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Marino,

Oei, jij bent blijkbaar verslaafd geraakt aan Lorazepam .. en alles waar 'pam' achter staat is verslavend.
Ik kan je 2 tips geven; 
-'cold turkey' afkicken en een week niet slapen en de ontwenningsverschijnselen voor lief nemen zolang totdat je je eigen (normale) slaappatroon terughebt of
-professionele hulp inroepen .. je mag Lorazepam niet onderschatten!

Ik heb al gelezen dat je een angststoornis hebt .. weet echter dat eerder de Seroxat dan de Lorazepam je kan helpen bij die stoornis..dus beter de Seroxat opbouwen/verhogen en de Temesta afbouwen/verlagen .. al weet ik héél goed dat dat makkelijker klinkt als gedaan ..

Ik heb ook Lorazepam gebruikt als rustgever en inslaper .. ik weet wat het met je doet!!
Veel sterkte en succes!!

Vriendelijke groeten terug,Agnes

----------


## marino

Dank voor je reactie, met vriendelijke groeten marino.in vorig bericht kun je meer lezen, marino

----------


## dotito

hey marino,

heb ik juist heel u verhaal gelezen, en zo te zien heb je blijkbaar een probleemje! maar alle problemen zijn er voor op te lossen. zeg die pillekes kan je die halveren? als je dat kunt doen kan je proberen om de drie dagen een stukje af te doen.maar je zult ook wel even moeten door zetten he! maar ik geef je een raad blijf van die rommel af!!!! en anders moet je eens op internet kijken,er bestaan zo van die groepen voor mensen die verslaafd zijn aan medicijnen.
zou zeggen veel sterkte

groetjes dotito, :Wink:

----------


## marino

> hey marino,
> 
> heb ik juist heel u verhaal gelezen, en zo te zien heb je blijkbaar een probleemje! maar alle problemen zijn er voor op te lossen. zeg die pillekes kan je die halveren? als je dat kunt doen kan je proberen om de drie dagen een stukje af te doen.maar je zult ook wel even moeten door zetten he! maar ik geef je een raad blijf van die rommel af!!!! en anders moet je eens op internet kijken,er bestaan zo van die groepen voor mensen die verslaafd zijn aan medicijnen.
> zou zeggen veel sterkte
> 
> groetjes dotito,


Dank voor reactie, en voor het lezen van mijn probleem, ja het is nit makkelijk als ik niets neem s'avonds kan ik niet slapen, ja ik hou het al twee jaar zo stand, ik weet dat het rommel is, ge begint er onschuldig aan en plots merk je dat je nog veel zenuwachtiger bent als tevoren, tis moeilijk dit alléén op te lossen, aan mijn verslaving hangt een heel verhaal, hier durf ik mijn verhaal niet neer te schrijven hoe het komt dat ik verslaafd ben geworden, in ieder geval zal het me ooit lukken er vanaf te blijven van die rommel, nogmaals dank voor uw reactie, met vriendelijke groeten, marino

----------


## Ilse34

Hé Marino,

Heb je al hulp ondertussen?

grtz
Ilse

----------


## dotito

> Dank voor reactie, en voor het lezen van mijn probleem, ja het is nit makkelijk als ik niets neem s'avonds kan ik niet slapen, ja ik hou het al twee jaar zo stand, ik weet dat het rommel is, ge begint er onschuldig aan en plots merk je dat je nog veel zenuwachtiger bent als tevoren, tis moeilijk dit alléén op te lossen, aan mijn verslaving hangt een heel verhaal, hier durf ik mijn verhaal niet neer te schrijven hoe het komt dat ik verslaafd ben geworden, in ieder geval zal het me ooit lukken er vanaf te blijven van die rommel, nogmaals dank voor uw reactie, met vriendelijke groeten, marino


 kijk marino, zoiets kan je niet alleen oplossen!! neem het van mij aan. is het simpel om daarvan af te blijven nee!! maar je beseft wel als je al een probleem hebt dus je zit op de goede weg. en geloof me,als je dat zelf wilt geraak je er ook wel van af(geloof mij).het zal niet makkelijk zijn maar je moet zelf ook willen.als ik je nog met iets kan helpen,laat me het dan maar weten. maar zoek aub hulp! want alleen zal het je nooit lukken, dit zeg ik om bestwil, :Wink: 

groetjes dotito, :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## suuuus

probeer eens avena sativa complex van a.vogel...daar word je rustiger van en slaap je beter maar helpt ook tegen de verschijnselen die je krijgt met het stoppen van de lorazepam...ik heb het zelf ook gebruikt toen ik met mn medicijnen moest stoppen

----------


## marino

Suuuus, hartelijk dank voor je reactie, zal eens je voorstel proberen, heb heel veel last van angsten, daar ik niet kan slapen, en overdag zenuwachtig, heb al verschillende keren geprobeerd zonder iets te nemen naar mijn bed gaan, ik word dan heel zenuwachtig zonder reden, lig daar dan een drietal uren en val niet in slaap, ik moet noodgedwongen een temesta nemen, en dan slaap ik een viertal uren, ja dit is zo al twee jaar lang, hoe ik het volhoud weet ik niet, maar hulp van iemand buitenshuis heb ik niet, ge wordt gewoon wandelend gestuurd. 

Met vriendelijke groeten van Marino.

----------


## suuuus

ik herken dit ik heb het ook heel erg gehad..je kan niet in slaap komen en als je in slaap valt schrik je steeds wakker..en s'ochtend ben je de eertse uren verschrikkelijk zenuwachtig en kan je gaan beven etc..ik denk toch dat je een angst en paniekstoornis hebt..en geloof mij dat houd niemand vol..ik heb er bijna 15 jaar last van gehad en medicatie gehad eerts seroxat en xanax maar daar kon ik niet tegen...en dan weer slaaptabletten(lorazepam) erbij tegen de angsten,was op een gegeven moment net een hoopje ellende door al die kalmeeringstabletten..slik nu al een paar jaar sertraline,maar ik kreeg 4 mnd geleden hele erge angstaanvallen..ik heb me doorlaten sturen naar het erasmus ziekenhuis in rotterdam en die hebben me doorgestuurd naar het psyq in rotterdam(die vestigingen zitten door heel nederland)..die kwamen erachter dat ik zowiezo niet tegen de sertraline kan omdat ik daar manisch van word..je gaat daar heel veel praten over je ''problemen" of wat je mankeert en hun gaan kijken wat ze eraan kunnen doen..je krijgt ook een trainer en een arts die je gaan helpen..de arts helpt je met het stoppen van je medicatie en de trainer gaat je helpen met het omgaan van je angsten en paniek en helpt je er vanaf te komen,ik moet alleen wel iedere week aanwezig zijn en bij de arts om de paar weken want die houd je ook goed in de gaten..ik ben zelf de avena sativa complex gaan innenemen omdat ik erg veel last had van het afbouwen met mn medicijnen en het is homeopatisch dus niet dat je weer al die troep binnen krijgt,als je er echt vanaf wilt komen moet je ook hulp gaan zoeken want alleen medicatie helpt niet!!!

----------


## dotito

> Suuuus, hartelijk dank voor je reactie, zal eens je voorstel proberen, heb heel veel last van angsten, daar ik niet kan slapen, en overdag zenuwachtig, heb al verschillende keren geprobeerd zonder iets te nemen naar mijn bed gaan, ik word dan heel zenuwachtig zonder reden, lig daar dan een drietal uren en val niet in slaap, ik moet noodgedwongen een temesta nemen, en dan slaap ik een viertal uren, ja dit is zo al twee jaar lang, hoe ik het volhoud weet ik niet, maar hulp van iemand buitenshuis heb ik niet, ge wordt gewoon wandelend gestuurd. 
> 
> Met vriendelijke groeten van Marino.


hey marino,

zeg moest het jou intereseren? ik heb een zelfhulpgroep gevonden op het internet. toxan is de naam van de groep, je moet zelf maar is kijken op de site. 
mischien ben je daar toch iets mee?

dotito, :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

> probeer eens avena sativa complex van a.vogel...daar word je rustiger van en slaap je beter maar helpt ook tegen de verschijnselen die je krijgt met het stoppen van de lorazepam...ik heb het zelf ook gebruikt toen ik met mn medicijnen moest stoppen


Suus300939,

Bedankt voor de nuttige tip!! 
Ik ken dat niet..ga 't eens opzoeken

Xx Ag

----------


## suuuus

ja ik ben gewoon gaan informeren en ben gaan bellen naar a.vogel

----------


## Tess71

VOGEL AVENA SATIVA COMPLEX DRUPPELS

Bij nervositeit en slapeloosheid.
Sommige mensen zijn extra gevoelig voor stress. Zij zijn snel nerveus, voelen zich prikkelbaar en moe. Het lichaam kan zich niet ontspannen en daar kan ook de slaap onder lijden. Avena sativa complex van A.Vogel is een homeopathisch geneesmiddel dat helpt bij nervositeit en slapeloosheid. Het brengt rust, zorgt voor ontspanning van het hele zenuwstelsel en heeft zo een positieve invloed op de slaap.
De bijzondere eigenschappen voor u op een rij:
Voor een algemeen gevoel van rust
Heeft een positief effect op de slaap
Kan langdurig gebruikt worden
100% natuurlijk
Nervositeit
Als uw zenuwstelsel het (te) zwaar te verduren heeft door een te grote belasting, zoals door toegenomen verantwoordelijkheid, een nieuwe baan of opleiding die eigenlijk te hoog gegrepen is, huwelijksproblemen en dergelijke, ligt het voor de hand om daar iets aan te doen. Dat is vaak makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Sommige dingen komen gewoon op uw pad, of u het wil of niet, zoals een sterfgeval of een ongeluk. Maar andere factoren kunt u vaak wel beïnvloeden. Promotie maken heeft bijvoorbeeld aantrekkelijke kanten, zoals een hoger salaris en meer aanzien. Maar kunt u de zwaardere verantwoordelijkheid ook aan? Of moet u voortdurend op uw tenen lopen om uzelf waar te maken? Belangrijk is om uw eigen grenzen te leren kennen (en nee te durven zeggen!).
Slapeloosheid
Voldoende slaap is belangrijk. Een mens heeft gemiddeld circa acht uur slaap per nacht nodig. Voor veel mensen is slapen iets vanzelfsprekends, maar zo'n tien procent van alle Nederlanders heeft last van slapeloosheid. En dat terwijl we onze slaap hard nodig hebben om overdag goed te kunnen functioneren. Slecht slapen kenmerkt zich door moeite met inslapen, doorslapen, te vroeg wakker worden of de kwaliteit van slaap. Wie slecht slaapt, kan moe en neerslachtig worden of last krijgen van hoofdpijn, geheugen- en concentratieproblemen, snel geïrriteerd zijn, vermoeidheid, minder weerstand, wazig zien enzovoort…
Avena Sativa complex óók bij ontwenning van tabaksgebruik.
Sommige mensen zijn extra gevoelig voor stress. Zij zijn snel nerveus, voelen zich prikkelbaar en moe omdat ze gestopt zijn met roken. Het lichaam kan zich niet ontspannen en daar kan ook de slaap onder lijden. Avena sativa complex van A.Vogel is een homeopathisch geneesmiddel dat rustgevend werkt en de ontwenningsverschijnselen na het stoppen met roken vermindert.
Tips om te stoppen met roken:
Neem iets anders in de mond, zoals een stukje zoethout of een potlood.
Zoek afleiding: ga een eindje lopen, fietsen, was de auto of bel iemand op.
Concentratie: zoek iets waarvoor uw volledige concentratie nodig is.
Als u erg gespannen bent: luister naar rustgevende muziek.
Drink iets en neem een gezonde 'snack', bijv. een appel of kauw op een stukje kalmoeswortel, dit helpt de afkeer tegen tabak te vergroten.
Ook het innemen van Tabacum D12 vermindert het verlangen naar een sigaret.
BIJSLUITERTEKST
Samenstelling:
Avena sativa Ø 97,9%
Panax ginseng D3 2,0%
Strychnos ignatii D3 0,1%
Alcoholgehalte ca. 50% v/v
Alcohol beschermt dit geneesmiddel tegen bederf. Per dosering bevat het heel weinig alcohol. Avena sativa complex van A.Vogel kan daarom zonder bezwaar ook door kinderen worden ingenomen.
Verpakking:
Avena sativa complex van A.Vogel is verkrijgbaar in verpakkingen van 50 ml en 100 ml (1 ml komt overeen met 19 druppels).
Werking:
Avena sativa Ø versterkt het zenuwstelsel, kalmeert, ontspant en verlengt de slaaptijd.
Panax ginseng D3 helpt o.a. bij overwerktheid (nerveuze uitputting).
Strychnos ignatii D3 helpt o.a. gemoedsstemmingen positief te beïnvloeden.
Gebruiken bij:
Nervositeit en slapeloosheid.
Niet gebruiken bij:
Er zijn geen omstandigheden bekend waarbij het gebruik van dit middel moet worden ontraden.
Gebruik tijdens zwangerschap of borstvoeding:
Avena sativa complex van A.Vogel kan, voor zover bekend, zonder bezwaar overeenkomstig de voorgeschreven dosering worden gebruikt.
Het verdient in het algemeen aanbeveling bij gebruik van geneesmiddelen tijdens de zwangerschap en de periode waarin borstvoeding wordt gegeven, eerst uw arts te raadplegen.
Combinatie met andere geneesmiddelen:
U kunt dit geneesmiddel in het algemeen zonder bezwaar gelijktijdig met andere medicijnen gebruiken.
Bij twijfel kunt u overleg plegen met een arts.
Wijze van gebruik:
Tenzij anders is voorgeschreven, 3x daags 20 druppels vóór de maaltijd in wat water innemen.
(bij slapeloosheid: voor het naar bed gaan nogmaals 20 druppels).
Kinderen tot 6 jaar: eenderde van de dosering.
Kinderen van 6 tot 12 jaar: de helft van de dosering.
Voor gebruik schudden.
Gebruiksduur:
Indien noodzakelijk kan het middel langdurig worden toegepast.
Bij het aanhouden van de klachten is het verstandig een arts te raadplegen.
Bijwerkingen:
Van dit middel zijn, bij de aangegeven dosering, geen bijwerkingen bekend.
Bewaren:
Op een droge, donkere plaats, bij kamertemperatuur of koeler. (Zie houdbaarheidsdatum op verpakking/etiket).
In dit middel kan enig bezinksel ontstaan. Dit heeft geen nadelige invloed op de geneeskrachtige werking.
!!! Het is altijd verstandig gezondheidsproducten buiten het bereik van kinderen te bewaren.
Kwaliteit:
In Avena sativa complex van A.Vogel zijn verse, geneeskrachtige planten verwerkt.
De planten zijn van organisch-biologische oorsprong. Onze kwaliteitsnormen sluiten het gebruik van kunstmest en chemische bestrijdingsmiddelen uit.
De planten worden geoogst wanneer ze een maximum aan werkzame stoffen bevatten. Direct na de oogst vindt de verwerking plaats.
De receptuur van Avena sativa complex is van A.Vogel. De bestanddelen worden bereid volgens het Homöopathisches Arzneibuch (HAB).
Het volledige fabricageproces alsmede de in eigen laboratoria uitgevoerde kwaliteitscontroles staan onder apothekerstoezicht.
Bij het bereiden en verpakken worden de GMP-richtlijnen toegepast (GMP = Good Manufacturing Practice). Dit zijn kwaliteitseisen voor de farmaceutische industrie.

Bron: Infarma internet apotheek

----------


## suuuus

ja dat is zo wel de info haha ,maar had echt gevraagd of ze iets hadden tegen de afkickverschijnselen van de medicatie en toen raadde ze met dit ook aan,dus wie weet helpt het bij jou ook,bij mij iniedergeval goed geholpen ;-)

----------


## marino

> ja dat is zo wel de info haha ,maar had echt gevraagd of ze iets hadden tegen de afkickverschijnselen van de medicatie en toen raadde ze met dit ook aan,dus wie weet helpt het bij jou ook,bij mij iniedergeval goed geholpen ;-)


Een hele grote dank voor je reactie en de tip, met heel veel vriendelijke groeten, marino :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Hoe gaat het nu met je Marino??

----------


## dotito

hallo iedereen,

ik heb eigenlijk gewoon een vraagje kan je verslaafd geraken aan medicatie's die je rustig maken.bedoel dat je dat zo af en toe is pakt omdat je nogal gespannen bent kan dat kwaad.of is het beter dat je daar niet mee begint. :Wink: 

dotito,

----------


## Agnes574

Als je ze maar af en toe pakt kan het geen kwaad; als je echter merkt dat je ze dagelijks nodig hebt en niet meer zonder kunt, dan kun je zeggen dat je afhankelijk bent geworden.

----------


## Agnes574

@ Marino,

laat je nog 's weten hoe het met je gaat?
maak me een beetje zorgen om je!

Xx Agnes

----------


## Sadie

Benzoverslaving. Heb ik ook gehad. Alle pammen geslikt die er waren.

Afhankelijk van de dosering moet je eerst de hele boel omzetten in valium.
Valium is de methadon voor alle pammen. Bij wijze van spreken. Als je gaat afkicken onder begeleiding van een arts zal hij eerst berekenen hoeveel valium je moet gaan slikken, ik ging bv van 2 mg rivotril naar 30 mg valium. Iedere arts die hier verstand van heeft zal het op deze manier doen. Soort van medisch protocol bestaat hiervoor.

En ik kreeg een strak afkickprogramma maar dat was veel te strak. Niet 10 weken maar 2 jaar heeft het geduurd voordat ik clean was. Er speelden ook onderliggende ziektes mee waardoor het niet makkelijk was. Plus dat ik al 2 jaar heel erg verslaafd was.
Rivotril is ook een anti-epileptica maar dan een snelwerkende. Valt ook onder de benzo's (pammen). Feitelijk werken alle pammen tegen epilepsie achtige aanvallen en als je er zomaar mee stopt na langdurig, chronisch gebruik kun je spontaan een epileptie aanval krijgen. Stop dus nooit in één keer. Soms krijg je er langwerkende anti epileptica bij zoals depakine of neurontine (ofzoiets). Of anti psychotica zoals zyprexa. Om maar even te kunnen slapen. Of een anti depressiva. Tijdelijk.

Mijn advies is, wil je het grondig doen, vraag hulp van een psychiater.
Dit kost heel veel tijd, intake etc. en het is echt niet leuk.....

Wil je het zelf doen, stel je huisarts dan voor alles om te zetten in valium (hij kan de dosering berekenen aan de hand van wat je nu gebruikt).

En dat je samen met die arts bv eens per week recepten meekrijgt voor alleen die week. Hij zal je adviseren de doseringen te verspreiden over de dag. Dus niet persé voor het slapen gaan. Beetje zoals het eten van veel maar kleine maaltijden om de ergste honger te stillen. En dan steeds minder totdat je maag is gekrompen... ter vergelijking met de afhankelijkheid die ook krimpt naar lagere doseringen.

Een normaal afbouwschema zal er ongeveer zo uit zien;

week 1; 3 maal 10 mg per dag (valium=diazepine)

week 2; 6 maal 5 mg per dag (om te wennen aan de omschakeling blijf je ongeveer 2 weken op het max)

week 3; 5 maal 5 mg per dag

week 4; 5 maal 4 mg per dag

week 5; 5 maal 3 mg per dag

week 6; 4 maal 3 mg per dag

week 7; 4 maal 2 mg per dag

week 8; 4 maal 1 mg per dag

week 9; 2 maal 1 mg per dag

week 10 zou je op 1 mg moeten zitten en kunnen stoppen.


Ik vond het zelf heel erg moeilijk en heb maanden op mijn lippen gebeten terwijl manlief naast me lag te snurken. Maar je moet er doorheen. Het heeft mij 2 jaar gekost om ervan af te komen.

Maarja, ik ben nu van de pammen af waaraan ik begon toen mijn schildklier de pan uitsteeg en ze dachten dat ik manisch was.
En nu heb ik allerlei reuma's en slik nog veel zwaardere middelen, zie mijn reply bij advies pijnbestrijding. Ook weer valium nu en ik moet echt mijn best doen om niet weer in mijn oude patroon te vallen. Zeker nu de zwarte markt erdoor overspoelt wordt.
Ik zal altijd tanen naar pammen.......... 

Maar heb nu morfine ontdekt, dat is pas lekker. Gelukkig moeilijk aan te komen. Dus heel soms een weekje vakantie kan geen kwaad vind ik zelf.

Beter dan zuipen, dat heb ik ook 2 jaar gedaan, comadrinken noemt men dat geloof ik.

Je mag me altijd mailen als je nog meer details wilt over afbouwen van benzo's.

Ps
Een homeopathisch middel zou ik daarna pas gaan gebruiken ivm de kans op epileptische aanval.
Want de periode daarna krijg je het ook moeilijk. Kijk maar naar mij, ik kreeg het niet eens voor elkaar in 10 weken.

Liefs Sadie.

----------


## opyg

> VOGEL AVENA SATIVA COMPLEX DRUPPELS
> 
> Bij nervositeit en slapeloosheid.
> Sommige mensen zijn extra gevoelig voor stress. Zij zijn snel nerveus, voelen zich prikkelbaar en moe. Het lichaam kan zich niet ontspannen en daar kan ook de slaap onder lijden. Avena sativa complex van A.Vogel is een homeopathisch geneesmiddel dat helpt bij nervositeit en slapeloosheid. Het brengt rust, zorgt voor ontspanning van het hele zenuwstelsel en heeft zo een positieve invloed op de slaap.
> De bijzondere eigenschappen voor u op een rij:
> Voor een algemeen gevoel van rust
> Heeft een positief effect op de slaap
> Kan langdurig gebruikt worden
> 100% natuurlijk
> ...


 dit geeft al alles aan, maar wel te veel is nooit goed

----------

